# Anyone Know When John Will Make His Cattys?



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Received my Pocket poacher today, what a nice catty.










Have to compare with it's rival.









Since I'm also a big fan of HC. I do't say much aoubut it , just judge both yourself.



























My word for Pocket poacher- It is not a HC , it got it's own style ,and some detail even better than HC for less $ .


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

Cant wait untill i got mine


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm pleased you liked it and thanks for the review, thanks john


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

John, you got it! you have became one of top ranking catapult maker!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

erlkonig said:


> John, you got it! you have became one of top ranking catapult maker!


thanks


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

lovely looking catapult that. cant wait till i get mine. jhon webb is surely the best catapult maker out there.


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't wait to get mine. John Webb is surely the best catapult maker out there


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

love the HC


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

What is an HC? I like it.

I have recently tried the 'Demon' and 'Pickle Fork Hunter' and conclude that Gamekeeper's are real nice shooters.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Bump...
I am dying to know what a HC is!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Hunter Catapult made by a certain person in the UK who to the best of my knowledge is no longer making slingshots


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks harpersgrace!
the one in this thread is beautiful!


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

How much time did it take for u to get it. Ordered mine 5 days ago. Still didn't get an email that it has been shipped


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I have heard that he is on a fishing holiday at the moment...


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I heard he got hacked and his forum got deleted.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep, that is also true...
The reason I have heard that it is not back up and running is because he is fishing.


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone know when John will be starting to make his slingshots??


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

your best bet is patience. he has quite alot of business and has had a few misfortunes lately, he will get to you as time allows. all of the manufacturers have seen an increase in business and most were not geared for high output since most are custom.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

His Facebook page is still up and he has slingshots on E Bay. This is a quote from another forum "
John posted on FB today,someone has hacked his account and deleted the forum"


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey, I heard his Friendster account was hacked and deleted.


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

He still has his catapults on ebay. I ordered the pocket poacher about a week ago. No response from him. I hope he gets goin again. Love his catapults.


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

hey guyz. i ordered a pocket poacher from gamekeeper john 6 days ago. i never got a message that he shipped it. i hears that he is on a fishing holiday. does anyone know when he will be back and making catapults?? i hope he sends me the catty before dove season ends and my license expires.........
any help would be appreciated


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

this has been discussed in another topic over the past few days, do we need to start a second identical topic?

i merged the topics!


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

this has been discussed in another topic over the past few days, do we need to start a second identical topic?

i merged the topics!
thanx mate but do u know when he will be back. dove season is almost over here.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

rashid100 said:


> this has been discussed in another topic over the past few days, do we need to start a second identical topic?
> 
> i merged the topics!
> thanx mate but do u know when he will be back. dove season is almost over here.


i wish i could answer this question, its anyones guess at this point unless someone is in direct contact with him, he has not been a part of the SSF for some time now sorry, it may or may not be an option for you but other vendors here could get you hunting in no time.


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

anyone know his facebook name???


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

( its a struggle holding back the sammich !







) 







is he even reading the thread?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> ( its a struggle holding back the sammich !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looooocoooooo


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

?????????????????????


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

100lb pull Sammich!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> 100lb pull Sammich!


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

lol


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

This Friday I'm sure.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Mmm samwich.....


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

what the heck is a sammich???


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Why not ask him on his own forum ?

Oh that's right . . .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

What happened? Is it gone? What!?!? That's too bad. It was awesome!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah something about it being hacked. But I don't buy it. BB3Host do a full backup every 12 hours. So even if it was actually hacked, it would be back up in 24 hours with just an email or two.

All is not as it seems young grasshopper.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmm... That might suck for me because I ordered from him on ebay about 12 days ago and havent heard anything about my order...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> Hmm... That might suck for me because I ordered from him on ebay about 12 days ago and havent heard anything about my order...


Not good. You're the third person this week I've heard that from.

Lets hope it all gets sorted soon.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

My $ and potential a slingshot are one thing, but whatever is going on with him is another.
I hope he is OK.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

He seems fine. He is still actively posting daily on other forums and Facebook pages.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Me too, I am quite bothered with this news. I will hold a tracksuit vigil in his honor. We won't change til he's found.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok then... where in the #&@%#& is my slingshot? Its a #&#% gift for my @&#% father!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

He still has an active account on this forum. If you send him a PM, he should receive an email letting him know. Provided he has not turned off notifications that is.

http://slingshotforum.com/user/2010-gamekeeper-john/


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll pm him about the tracksuit vigil.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ahh the chronicles of the slingshot world..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

pop shot, your slingshot might take some time mate. i oredered mine on 16 june. he shipped it on july 3.....


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Hrawk- Nice picture of you!!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Hrawk - Nice picture of you !!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sofreto said:


> Hrawk - Nice picture of you !!


I look great in pink dont I !!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

And he likes Red heads...


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

high guys this is gamekeeper john, i dont come on this site at all anymore but was told about this thread so had to post, first of all the guys on this thread who are asking about your catapults say u have been waiting 5 or 6 days, please check my ebay listings, at the top of EVERY ebay listing in BIG RED LETTERS it says there is a 10 working day (2 weeks) dispatch time on ALL my items, this is because for the past few months i have been shipping well over 50 frames a week and there is a wait now on ALL orders, all as i can do is appolagise and your items will be with you soon, if anyone wants to contace me direct do it on my ebay or my youtube as i'm always active on there,

and as for a certain few who "dont buy" my forum being hacked - what is meant by that, my forum had a thousand members in the first few months and was rappidly growing, i was selling over 20 frames a week on there and it was slowly becoming my main sales site,
i had the email when i tried to log in one day (after not being on there for a few days because of a fishing trip) saying that the account had been shut down! i instantly emailed the hosting company and they told me i had shut it down, obviously it wasnt me it was someone who clearly hacked into my account, they told me all the info had been lost as they only save all data for 48 hours, whoever did it thought about it as they did it when i was away fishing for a few days and i had no internet or access to the internet,

now i have also had problems with a couple of moderators on here so i wouldn't be suprised if this post gets editied or deleted or even worse me getting band, i have photographed this post and will keep it so i can proove if anythink gets deleted or edited as thats what happened to all my other posts on here,

like i say if anybody wants to contact me please do it through my youtube or my ebay,

all the best - gamekeeper john


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> *now i have also had problems with a couple of moderators on here so i wouldn't be suprised if this post gets editied or deleted or even worse me getting band*, i have photographed this post and will keep it so i can proove if anythink gets deleted or edited as thats what happened to all my other posts on here,
> 
> like i say if anybody wants to contact me please do it through my youtube or my ebay,
> 
> all the best - gamekeeper john


Well, John, it seems that the rumor that you were banned here wasn't the case, after all. That hair shirt must be pretty itchy.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> *now i have also had problems with a couple of moderators on here so i wouldn't be suprised if this post gets editied or deleted or even worse me getting band*, i have photographed this post and will keep it so i can proove if anythink gets deleted or edited as thats what happened to all my other posts on here,
> 
> like i say if anybody wants to contact me please do it through my youtube or my ebay,
> 
> all the best - gamekeeper john


Well, John, it seems that the rumor that you were banned here wasn't the case, after all. That hair shirt must be pretty itchy.
[/quote]

i had to get my password sent to my email address as its been changed? and also my dad got banned 2 weeks ago for telling someone hes cloned my design?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> *now i have also had problems with a couple of moderators on here so i wouldn't be suprised if this post gets editied or deleted or even worse me getting band*, i have photographed this post and will keep it so i can proove if anythink gets deleted or edited as thats what happened to all my other posts on here,
> 
> like i say if anybody wants to contact me please do it through my youtube or my ebay,
> 
> all the best - gamekeeper john


Well, John, it seems that the rumor that you were banned here wasn't the case, after all. That hair shirt must be pretty itchy.
[/quote]

i had to get my password sent to my email address as its been changed? and also my dad got banned 2 weeks ago for telling someone hes cloned my design?
[/quote]

Moderators cannot change your password.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> *now i have also had problems with a couple of moderators on here so i wouldn't be suprised if this post gets editied or deleted or even worse me getting band*, i have photographed this post and will keep it so i can proove if anythink gets deleted or edited as thats what happened to all my other posts on here,
> 
> like i say if anybody wants to contact me please do it through my youtube or my ebay,
> 
> all the best - gamekeeper john


Well, John, it seems that the rumor that you were banned here wasn't the case, after all. That hair shirt must be pretty itchy.
[/quote]

i had to get my password sent to my email address as its been changed? and also my dad got banned 2 weeks ago for telling someone hes cloned my design?
[/quote]

Moderators cannot change your password. Your dad got banned for personal attack and abusive language. We do require a certain level of civility, here.
[/quote]

fair point, he might have used a bit of bad language but when someone clones your design and sells it it can make you react, and as for my password change ???? dont know what to say, it definately wasn't the password i set up as i have it wrote down









anyway i'v not come on here to get into a debate or anythink like that, i simply come on here to let the people who purchased of me know whats going on and were to contact me if they need to,

logging off now and will never be returning on here, byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> high guys this is gamekeeper john, i dont come on this site at all anymore but was told about this thread so had to post, first of all the guys on this thread who are asking about your catapults say u have been waiting 5 or 6 days, please check my ebay listings, at the top of EVERY ebay listing in BIG RED LETTERS it says there is a 10 working day (2 weeks) dispatch time on ALL my items, this is because for the past few months i have been shipping well over 50 frames a week and there is a wait now on ALL orders, all as i can do is appolagise and your items will be with you soon, if anyone wants to contace me direct do it on my ebay or my youtube as i'm always active on there,
> 
> and as for a certain few who "dont buy" my forum being hacked - what is meant by that, my forum had a thousand members in the first few months and was rappidly growing, i was selling over 20 frames a week on there and it was slowly becoming my main sales site,
> i had the email when i tried to log in one day (after not being on there for a few days because of a fishing trip) saying that the account had been shut down! i instantly emailed the hosting company and they told me i had shut it down, obviously it wasnt me it was someone who clearly hacked into my account, they told me all the info had been lost as they only save all data for 48 hours, whoever did it thought about it as they did it when i was away fishing for a few days and i had no internet or access to the internet,
> ...


i've heard alot about you! nice to meet ya!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

This sucks.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> *now i have also had problems with a couple of moderators on here so i wouldn't be suprised if this post gets editied or deleted or even worse me getting band*, i have photographed this post and will keep it so i can proove if anythink gets deleted or edited as thats what happened to all my other posts on here,
> 
> like i say if anybody wants to contact me please do it through my youtube or my ebay,
> 
> all the best - gamekeeper john


Well, John, it seems that the rumor that you were banned here wasn't the case, after all. That hair shirt must be pretty itchy.
[/quote]

i had to get my password sent to my email address as its been changed? and also my dad got banned 2 weeks ago for telling someone hes cloned my design?
[/quote]

Moderators cannot change your password. Your dad got banned for personal attack and abusive language. We do require a certain level of civility, here.
[/quote]

fair point, he might have used a bit of bad language but when someone clones your design and sells it it can make you react, and as for my password change ???? dont know what to say, it definately wasn't the password i set up as i have it wrote down









anyway i'v not come on here to get into a debate or anythink like that, i simply come on here to let the people who purchased of me know whats going on and were to contact me if they need to,

logging off now and will never be returning on here, byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee








[/quote]

Well John, as you now know, you are not banned. As far as I am concerned, you are welcome here.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> This sucks.


That is what I was thinkin'.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> *now i have also had problems with a couple of moderators on here so i wouldn't be suprised if this post gets editied or deleted or even worse me getting band*, i have photographed this post and will keep it so i can proove if anythink gets deleted or edited as thats what happened to all my other posts on here,
> 
> like i say if anybody wants to contact me please do it through my youtube or my ebay,
> 
> all the best - gamekeeper john


Well, John, it seems that the rumor that you were banned here wasn't the case, after all. That hair shirt must be pretty itchy.
[/quote]

i had to get my password sent to my email address as its been changed? and also my dad got banned 2 weeks ago for telling someone hes cloned my design?
[/quote]
WOW, John!!! for once, you're not hiding behind your daddy, you're actually standing up for yourself! this is a momentous occasion. you're such a funny little guy with your human centipede of fanbois. tell daddy i said hi.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

this is like a sasquatch sighting, only the grammar isn't as good.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Baby come back, any kind of fool could see​There was something in everything about you​Baby come back, you can blame it all on me​I was wrong, and I just can't live without you​


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Come on, guys ... be civil. We expect civility from others, so please let us be civil as well.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I am with Charles on this.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

the time for civil conversation has come and gone, now is the time for senseless bickering.


----------

